

Productivity tips, tricks and hacks for academics (and others) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://matt.might.net/articles/productivity-tips-hints-hacks-tricks-for-grad-students-academics/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This is going in my "Great Articles" web site for future reference.

